# Programacion Puerto Paralelo en Visual Basic



## ego26 (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola que tal miren tengo una duda muy grande tengo que hace un programa que controle un circuito para encendido de aparatos de 120v el circuito ya lo tengo funciona bien lo pobre con una fuente de 5 volts encendiendo y apagando el problema eske el programa tiene que ser el encendido de el aparato el apagado y aparte incluir algo que es encendido por tiempo uno le pone el tiempo y ese tiempo tiene que estar encendido 
incluyo el programa que e echo mas o menos asi pero dudo que este bien la contraseña del programa es jose


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2010)

Lo revise pero no veo lo de la libreria io.dll 

observe que se podria optimizar mucho el codigo...

cual es tu duda un poco mas especifico????

pregunta: esto que sentido tiene???


```
Dim Fform1(4000) As String
    ProgressBar1.Min = LBound(Fform1)
    ProgressBar1.Max = UBound(Fform1)
    ProgressBar1.Value = ProgressBar1.Min
    ProgressBar1.Visible = True
    For Counter = LBound(Fform1) To UBound(Fform1)
    
        Fform1(Counter) = "Initial value" & Counter
         ProgressBar1.Value = Counter
        
    Next Counter
```

el msgbox yo normalmente no lo uso... esa funcion detiene la ejecucion del programa.... utilizo el mismo formulario para hacer la notificacion.... y el msgbox para eventos inesperados o no contemplados como errores de ejecucion y cosas asi...


----------



## ego26 (Ago 15, 2010)

Bueno mira en si el programa lo que va hacer es mandar pulsos por el puerto paralelo para encender o apagar una lampara pero lo que necesito es que tenga una opcion donde diga Por Tiempo y yo le ponga el tiempo que va estar encendida y al finalizar ese tiempo se apague la lampara

La verdad se muy poco de visual pero es un proyecto que tengo


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2010)

> Bueno mira en si el programa lo que va hacer es mandar pulsos por el puerto paralelo para encender o apagar una lampara pero lo que necesito es que tenga una opcion donde diga Por Tiempo y yo le ponga el tiempo que va estar encendida y al finalizar ese tiempo se apague la lampara



pero cuales son tus dudas...

lo del tiempo se hace con un control timer
lo del puerto necesitas la libreria io.dll

1.-busca en gogle la libreria io.dll
2.-bajala
3.- ponla en el directorio de windos/system32... 
para accesar lo vemos ya que lo hayas echo...
no es muy dificil...


----------



## ego26 (Ago 15, 2010)

si lo se no es muy dificil pero todavia me confundo y si te das cuenta creo que mi codigo del timer no esta bien echo te agradeceria si me apoyoras con el codigo de eso y oye lo de puerto tambien es con la libreria iopout32.dll te agradesco tu respuestas


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2010)

> oye lo de puerto tambien es con la libreria iopout32.dll



si es la misma... ya la tienes ahi????... en el directorio system32

en el codigo no vi lo del timer deja revisarlo...

mira este link...

http://www.vb6.us/tutorials/understanding-timer-control-vb6


----------



## ego26 (Ago 15, 2010)

excelente informacion pero ahi el timer lo tiene que detener uno y yo quiero que vaya en cuenta regresiva ejemplo le pongo por tiempo 10 segundos pues que pasen 10 segundos transcurridos activado y despues se desactive el boton que esta enviando los 5 volts al circuito

si la libreria inout32.dll ya la tengo


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2010)

mejor baja la io.dll
y hasta arriba del  codigo del formulario pon este codigo....

```
private Declare Sub PortOut Lib "IO.DLL" (ByVal Port As Integer, ByVal Data As Byte)
Private Declare Function PortIn Lib "IO.DLL" (ByVal Port As Integer) As Byte
```

de aqui...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/computer/programa/vb/iodll.htm


----------



## ego26 (Ago 15, 2010)

me dice error de copilacion se esperaba lib


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2010)

> me dice error de copilacion se esperaba lib



no encontro la libreria io.dll si la pusiste dentro del directorio
c:\winsows\system32


----------



## ego26 (Ago 15, 2010)

si ahi dentro deja ciero el visual y lo abre de nuevo

Me sigue diciendo lo mismo la libreria te notifico esta en c:\windows\system32


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2010)

perdon hay que registrarla se me olvido eso jejej...
le das en inicio de windows y en ejecutar...


----------



## ego26 (Ago 15, 2010)

me dice eso
la libreria io.dll la descargue del link que me mandaste


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2010)

te mande un mensaje privado pero creo que no lo has visto...

entonces ve este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/


----------

